# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Development Summary: Urban Core

## Pete

For the new year, hundreds of projects will be wrapping up or starting throughout Central Oklahoma.  We will provide summaries each week, starting with the central core.



*A. CITY CORE*Click on the project name for a link to detailed information and thousands of images.


*1. State Fair Coliseum*


*2. Complex at Dead People's Stuff*


*3. Nuway Cleaners*


*4. First National Center*


*5. BancFirst Tower*


*6. Spaghetti Factory*


*7. Marriott Renaissance & Culprits Steakhouse*


*8. Dave's Hot Chicken*


*9. Dream Hotels*


*10. Lower Scissortail Park*


*11. Wiley Post Park*


*12. Manuel Perez Park*


*13. OKANA & First Americans Museum*


*14. Convergence*


*15. Page Woodson*


*16. Wheeler District*


*17. 1135 Broadway Place*


*18. Harvey Bakery*


*19. Boulevard Place*


*20. 700 West*


*21.  Alley's End*


*22. Capitol Hill*


*23. East Bricktown Hotels*


*24. Strawberry Fields*


*25. 10th Street Retail*


*26. Villa Teresa*


*27. Beer City Music Hall & Flycatcher Club*


*28. James E. Stewart GC*


*29. Youth Center*


*30. Sun Cattle*


*31. BAR K*


*32. Boathouse Row Improvements*


*33. Plaza Housing*


*34. Crystal Bridge*


*35. Channel 9 / Oklahoman*


*36. OK Humane Society*


*37. Civic Center*


*38. Police Lot*


*39. 7-11*


*40. Investors Capital Building*


*41. OG&E Headquarters*


*42. Cain's Coffee Building*


*43. Razzle Building*


*44. Thrive on 10th*


*45. Animal Shelter*


*46. The Spanaird*


*47. Pasteur Flats*


*48. Fairground Flats*


*49. Stockyards*


*50. Hope Lodge*


*51. The Joinery*


*52. 129 E. Main*


*53. Decoy*


*54. SoSA Townhomes*


*55. The Nova*


*56. Paycom Arena Improvements*

*57. The Truck Yard*

----------


## Pete

Let me know if I missed anything and I'll add it.

I'll be doing these once a week for the next several weeks for other areas of the metro.

----------


## Bowser214

Wow Pete thanks for this! And this is just the downtown core. Areas outside the core like The Oak, The Ellison, Canton, 6100 Grand, Chisolm Creek apartments across from Top Golf, the Half, and The Presley

----------


## Pete

> Wow Pete thanks for this! And this is just the downtown core. Areas outside the core like The Oak, The Ellison, Canton, 6100 Grand, Chisolm Creek apartments across from Top Golf, the Half, and The Presley


I'll do summaries for other areas of town over the course of the next month or so.

It's fun to see everything in summary form.  Makes you appreciate everything that is going on here.


I'd really like to do a summary of in-fill housing but there is so much of it, that project would take an enormous amount of time.

All around the Plaza area is very hot but now almost everywhere on either side of Classen is seeing remodels and tear-downs.  Also, the near NE side has dozens of projects.  There are a ton of new duplexes, townhomes and new single-family houses all over the core.  It's really cool to see.

----------


## 5alive

^^^ Love it!

----------


## unfundedrick

> Let me know if I missed anything and I'll add it.
> 
> I'll be doing these once a week for the next several weeks for other areas of the metro.


Is the Capitol Hill festival plaza something significant enough to include?

----------


## SouthSide

Based on core to shore, i think the City of OKC doesn't consider anything south of the river as part of the "core"

----------


## unfundedrick

> Based on core to shore, i think the City of OKC doesn't consider anything south of the river as part of the "core"


This thread is under Pete's definition of core, not the city's.  He has already included another project in Capitol Hill.

----------


## soonerj2015

What about the Truck Park in Bricktown?

----------


## Pete

> What about the Truck Park in Bricktown?


Yes, the Truckyard.  Thanks.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Hey, Pete, when will you be having your next development summary?

----------

